# Light therapy



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

With the days getting shorter and daylight savings time about to end I have been thinking about how the decreased sunlight seems to make people more depressed.

Has anyone tried one of those light boxes to treat depression? The box gives off bright light that mimics natural outdoor light. Studies have been done where reseachers exposed mice to bright light. The mice experienced a wave of hormones called glucocorticoids that are responsible for many bodily processes including metabolism, response to stress, inflammation, and immunity. It seems to help people with depression and it is being studied for other disorders like OCD.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

I have one which I intend to begin using shortly as the days close in. If you want I can start tomorrow and keep you updated over the course of two weeks  (Appearantly that is the required time for it to correct rythms)


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

tea111red said:


> I have one of those, used it for a month, but didn't really notice any difference in how I felt. Maybe it will work for you, though.


How did you use it?


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

What distance did you use it at? 
1-2 feet for 30 mins is supposed to be optimal, just after waking up once a day.


----------

